# "Do I still look cute?" ??



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, she's absolutely adorable...with that little leg lift and head tilt. I think with that haircut she exudes personality!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I do hope she heals up quick...it looks super uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

She's obviously in good hands. Well done!

Love the Mohawk.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cmarrie, and CountryBoy thanks loads! I was worried she looks kind of ugly and people would start calling her ugly duckling again. 

We have been battling this for about 9-10 months. She has been put on all sorts of drug therapies, creams, ointments, had all sorts of tests done, and nothing seems to help or give us a definitive DX. It will clear up for a bit and then come right back. She is really going crazy today rubbing on things, flicking her ear, and just can't get comfortable. I feel so bad for her but I just don't know what to do anymore. We have tried everything!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not a fuzzy face fancier, but Killa is still too cute for words. You do a wonderful job on grooming her, and her personality comes through no matter how long her TK or ears. Good job, both of you!

I am sorry she is so uncomfortable. I suppose you have ruled out allergies, either foodwise or environmental?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh gee that just looks so uncomfortable for her, but I think she looks adorable. You have made wonderful lemonade with those lemons.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes you do Killa


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor baby has had an awful time of it... which means poodle mom has been suffering, too. Hope you hit on a solution soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Killa honey, you are _beyond_ cute, you are a living doll! I just wish you were feeling half as splendid as you look. You could not have a better caregiver.:adore: I think you're both remarkable. So frustrating to hear what you're dealing with!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

How did you do her ears... Love them. She is adoRbs...Am I too old To say that? probably....


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your supportive comments. I am glad she does in fact look cute. Nobody commented on my Facebook so I was unsure if she looked cute or not. 

I just feel so bad for her, I wish there was a Miracle drug that would stop her itching. That is what seems to be bothering her the most. We haven't ruled out environmental allergies. We have started a medication that is supposed to help with them though. It did for a while but then this happened ?. For some reason the vets we have seen haven't done or suggested many in depth diagnostic tests like biopsies and inter dermal allergy testing. Even when I asked about them being done. I don't know if maybe I should be a bit pushier about it? Even the Dermatologist didn't recommend any testing. which I was sure she would and that is why I went there. 

Hopetocurl, basically all I did was shave the one with sores all the way up. I was going to leave it like that but it looked weird and unbalanced and her ear actually looked real cute so I just did the other one to match. Then I had to match the other side of her face and topknot area with the side that had to be shaved high. It's still a little lopsided if you look straight on real closely but I didn't want to take too much off.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She looks sooooooooooo cute!!!!

Her round muzzle and sweet expression is just extremely adorable!! 

Hope she feels better soon !!! Truly hope you find some kind of remedy, medicine, cream, anything that will help, 
Soon soon!
❤ big hugs !!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

awwwwww...she's adorable. I love her little head cocking over. She almost reminds me a little of a Schnauzer...sort of. You've done a wonderful job of getting her to look cute while trying to care for her skin. Poor thing. I think you might be able to find a veterinary _allergist_. My sister's Sheltie has terrible skin allergies. He's on kangaroo meat and I don't know what else. It's been a long battle. He, lately has been looking and feeling better. I sure send my best that a successful treatment is found and that he'll be more comfortable.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I think I've heard that Apple cider vinegar stops itching.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aww Killa you beauty queen! You remind me of the pop star Pink! with her short pixie cut. 

I hope that your little face clears up soon. It looks so itchy and uncomfy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! Poor little sweetheart! She looks really really cute though!
Have they at least been able to tell if it is bacterial or fungal? Is she taking antibiotics or fungicides? Could she just be carrying an overload of yeast in her system causing the breakouts? Have they done a skin biopsy? Or are they just calling it Pruritus? There has got to be a root cause!!! I think I am just throwing stuff out there.............but gosh I wish they would find out "WHY?" You must be going crazy with worry! How about just putting her in a very large hamster ball to keep all pathogens away from her? Hahahah!!!!!................


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

She is absolutely cute. You are such a caring owner. I hope you will soon find a solution for her skin problem.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She is precious! I love her look with the sassy mohawk!

I've had incredible results with Dermacton spray and shampoo. Nothing else was helping, but this had my poor miserable baby almost like new in two weeks. 

Use the shampoo once a week and the spray up to 3 times a day as needed. 

Itchy DOG? Dermacton SHAMPOO BAR


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

She looks adorable. Have you done allergy testing? What do you feed her, what kind of treats? Please dont' say Beggin Strips, or those little red/white rawhide things, or anything similar.  Also, I've heard of dogs being not only allergic to food coloring, but allergic to red toys.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Killa looks so adorable! She looks like a little "Heidi" from Switzerland with her pinwheel buns! Sorry about her condition - it looks so painful. Hopefully it will clear it up soon!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She is adorable! Poor baby! Looks a bit like vasculitis.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course she's cute!! 

Is it contained to just the face/ear area? Allergies/sensitivities could be from just about anything - food, chemical, biological.

This is going to be a bit of a hassle - become a detective!! Keep a journal of the condition, include, food, outings, the weather, just to name a few. You may find a pattern. For ex., if it subsides for a few day and then you go for a walk down a street, then it flares up again, maybe a house or business on that street uses a pesticide that affects her. Since she is so much smaller then a person, and may be predisposed to it, it will affect her but not you.

Look for things that are not around her every day first. I would also ask the vet to do a skin scraping to see if there are any parasites also. It could be a combination of things also.

Hope you get to the bottom of this!! She is too cute to be so miserable


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone ?. Your comments are so helpful. I had no clue what to do for her last night and was tempted to take her to an Emergency clinic but I decided not to. We had a very sleepless night that's for sure. I managed to get some Benadryl down her (that was gross! There was pink sticky drool all over!) hoping if it didn't at least help with the itching it would help her sleep. Either I didn't get enough in her or it just didn't help period, because she was up all night flicking her ear and rubbing her head on stuff. Today she went in and got a dexamethasone injection to help, so hopefully she will have some relief. I also notice that side of her neck seemed a bit large and asked the vet to look at it. She felt around on both sides and said that it felt like her salivary gland was very slight enlarged. She didn't seem to worried about it and said if it continues into next week she might need to go on antibiotics. 

We have literally tried everything in the book except for inter dermal allergy testing and biopsies. I have asked about it being done and none of the vets I have seen including the dermatologist have seemed to want to do it, they just go straight to treatments instead. We have even done an auto immune panel which came back fine. We have had skin scrapings done, all sorts of blood tests done, elimination diets, multiple antihistamine treatments, vetalog injections, Convenia injections, oral steroid treatments, every RX cream, salve or ointment on the market (including some holistic ones), multiple special shampoos, Atopica, ect. The list goes on and on and on and nothing seems to work long term. It will help for a bit but eventually it will flare up again. 
I am starting to think you have a good idea with the hamster ball thing MollyMuiMa, she can be my little bubble poodle, like a Bubble Boy lol?. Just keep everything harmful away from her right? And yes it is all so very worrying, I just take it a day at a time and am glad for the good ones she has. Last night I just wanted to cry because I felt so bad that there was nothing I could do to help her she was so uncomfortable and wouldn't hold still! 
Kayfabulous6 you are so right! She does kind of remind me of Pink! It's a rockstar type look isn't it. 
Poodlebeguiled is the Veterinary Allergist the same as a Dermatologist, or are they different? I would be willing to try an Allergist if so. the Dermatologist we went to wasn't much help at all. 
BorderKelpie, I will have to look into that shampoo bar. Like I said I am willing to try anything at this point and what's another shampoo added onto the list. I already have to bathe her every other day! She has been using the one the dermatologist gave us called Douxo Calm. But she has used others as well. I just have to make sure there isn't anything in that will react with the medication she is on now. We had to stop using one shampoo for that reason. 
Loves, I am extremely picky about what goes into her mouth. She is on Now! By Petcuran this month and probably next month as well. I found a really good deal on it so I bought 20lbs. We have tried all sorts of food though, including some RX ones with the hydrolyzed protein. We did rule out food allergies. Her treats are usually fish skins, pig ears, cow ears, homemade dehydrated meats, and occasionally I will give her ideal balance soft baked naturals and Nutro fruit cookies. The Nutro are the only grains she gets and it is a whole grain, usually oatmeal I think. I never give her treats or food you can buy in grocery stores ?. 
N2Mischief, that is another possible condition on her list, that and Pemphigus. 
Luce, as of now yes it is. It was also on her feet but that seems to have cleared up. That is what originally lead us to environmental allergies. But since her feet have cleared up and not the other areas it has us a bit stumped. The detective work is a good idea. With this latest flare up I have actually been filming how it looks every day and what we have done that day treatment wise. I will have to keep a Killa Journal and write down where we go that day and what she eats that day as well. 

Again, thank you so much everyone. Your comments are so helpful and you are all so wonderfully supportive. PF is the only place that understands the things I am going through with this little girl. Everyone I know thinks I'm crazy for going through so much to get her well. I have had people tell me to just have her PTS and that I am torturing her by not doing so. Including my own Grandmother! I am so thankful I have such supportive people helping me on PF. Even if it is just a short comment saying Yes she is still cute. ?.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That's what we are here for - love for her to get better and support that you will find the right cure! :hug:

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry, I don't know how I missed this.
I really feel your pain - I went through much the same with Taylee with her allergies, skin problems - hers may have not been as severe, but she was the most pain sensitive dog that I have ever known, so she still required constant attention to the matter (and I was paying out of pocket for the care) . We even did the two years of immunotherapy injections with her (and being so pain sensitive, it was absolutely impossible to do them at home, so I schlepped her to the Vet for each and every injection).
The only thing that I can add to this, I don't know if it would apply to Killa, but for Taylee I found that keeping her shaved down with a number 30 blade every ten days was a huge help. I managed to keep topknot, ear feather, tail, and bracelets, but she probably would have been better without the bracelets. It made a huge difference - if she went even two weeks without being shaved down, she ran into problems....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sure. I think an allergist is a separate field of expertise. 

I wouldn't use vinegar (someone, I forget suggested it) on raw, irritated, scratched up skin. It would burn. I know. I've done it. It might be something to use when the skin is all healed up, no redness etc. You could ask the dr. about that. Maybe it would be good as a food additive. (?) A little sprinkling?
Don't really know about that one way or the other though.

Anyhow, I should think the testing to find out specifically what she's allergic to would be good. My sister's dog is allergic to a lot of things and wool is one of them. (a Sheltie...lol) But that kangaroo meat seems to be of help.

I do hope you get to the bottom of this because these things make the dogs so uncomfortable and we humans so sad for them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know if this would help you've probably already tried this but I figure it's worth mentioning, but I have to relate the story of B.J. the cat, we had him when I was in my early teens so early 1980's. B.J., who was a young cat/ kitten would have outbreaks of I don't how to really describe it but they were large crusted wounds that would weep serum underneath, largest one cover him from shoulders to tail and down his sides. Back then the vet said it was contact dermatitis, no fancy treatments back then just slather the cat's wounds in a thick vitamin E paste, the paste stained everything so B.J. got a custom made turtleneck made out of a sock. The vitamin E paste helped, he still had outbreaks but they slowly diminished over in time in size and frequency.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I just saw this article... Has some info on pets and other uses... Might be worth a shot. It is relatively cheap.

http://everydayroots.com/coconut-oil-uses?pp=0


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is feeling and looking much better today. The Resortin (steroid and two antibacterials) ointment and Dex injection helped a lot. Her face is looking much better. Her ear is still bad but it's not irritating her as much. She actually slept last night which was nice ?. 















Poodlebeguiled, I searched for allergists but all I got was dermatologists so I think they are the same thing. Maybe they can specialize in allergies? I will call up the Tustin office and ask them about the allergy testing. I don't think the one I went to did it or recommended it because they weren't set up for it. They didn't even have their own office. They just rented a room in a veterinary specialist clinic. 

Twyla, we have tried the vitamin E . Unfortunately it did not help her at all. Her sores do sound similar to B.J's though. Was he itchy? 

Hopetocurl, I have been using coconut oil for a while. They get some in their food everyday. I haven't been putting it directly on her though. I know some people do coconut oil baths.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 , I know how frustrating and heartbreaking chronic skin issues can be. 
I've been there and I empathize with you. 

If you are worried about the shampoo bar - and I can see why, sheesh! bathing her daily! Wow, that's a lot of work. They offer a spray and I love it, I can can use the spray as needed up to 3 times a day.  It really does help. 


Best wishes! I sure hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She really does look like an adorable stuffed doll come to life . 

Sorry to hear about the skin problems. I have those myself so sympathize. You've done wonderfully by her with your grooming, so she can rest easy she is absolutely precious.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Hopetocurl, I have been using coconut oil for a while. They get some in their food everyday. I haven't been putting it directly on her though. I know some people do coconut oil baths.



I just read about all of the benefits. I use it myself internally and externally and Willow also gets it daily. Good luck!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The sores look very similar to what B.J. had but I cannot recollect if he was particularly itchy, I don't think he was viciously itchy I would have remembered that. Also just to note the paste wasn't just Vitamin E it was thicker and ocher in color came in tub not a tube and I cannot remember what else was in it. I asked mom she doesn't remember either but said it was something Hippie yippie as she recalled our vet at the time was into homeopathy before it was the in thing. This was roughly 32-33 years ago.

Because of repeated bouts of this B.J. was bald on his shoulders and had a spiral of baldness one one side


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It was a Turmetric paste

Turmeric for Wounds | Turmeric for Health!


----------

